
Two diet drinks a day could double the risk of diabetes, study finds - todd8
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/10/21/two-diet-drinks-a-day-could-double-the-risk-of-diabetes-study-fi/
======
kup0
> The research was a retrospective study, which relied on participants to
> recall their diet habits.

So this data really isn't that useful, then... nor is there any solid proof of
the actual cause of the risk increase. It could be sugar/sweeteners
themselves, or it could be the cravings that they possibly induce, and so
forth.

At the end of the day, did the study really advance any knowledge about these
subjects?

